# Grooming goats before the show



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm showing my Pygmy goat, Echo, on Sunday. Just wonder if y'all bath your goats or just groom the same as normal the day before the show, or maybe something different?

Thanks


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we clip then bathe. we only spot wash after that.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

enchantedgoats said:


> we clip then bathe. we only spot wash after that.


Second that


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Spot wash? Lol sorry xD


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

ETDairygoats said:


> Spot wash? Lol sorry xD


Just wash the parts that get dirty from laying down etc. Instead of the whole body


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh okay thanks


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

A few times a day after I clip I use a 9 inch cattle comb to their hair then take a curry comb to them right before show but that's for Boers


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> we clip then bathe. we only spot wash after that.


I groomed dogs for a while, and we'd wash then clip, it protects your blade a little and helps it to last longer

You can get grooming wipes that are perfect for spot cleaning, I know some people use baby wipes too


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have some waterless shampoo for spot wash too I can get you the name of. 
Don't even bother with getting easy clean.
But I just spotvwash with shampoo with the wether's.

With does I clip and wash at the house then wash again at show. Then spot wash with my waterless shampoo


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Lauren! *waves* Glad to see ya on here! 

On the day of the show, I trim ears, tails, and udders, bathe them, dry them, mist them with Show Sheen, and brush them with a soft brush 

Before the show, they get daily baths, a good clip job, lotion rubbed into their skin daily, hooves trimmed twice a week, and lots of training!! LOL!


----------

